# Monanthes subcrassicaulis



## jjkOC (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is an interesting succulent in flower. Hope you like it!


----------



## fbrem (Jun 7, 2011)

really awesome


----------



## jmelot (Jun 7, 2011)

How cool! I'm a bit jealous. Reminds me of Masdevallia erinacea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool succulent.


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2011)

Really neat. It reminds me a bit of live sphagnum moss.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 7, 2011)

That's an interesting one!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2011)

Ever see the movie "Species"!?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 9, 2011)

:clap: reminds me of a drosera!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------

